

How a solo entrepreneur slow-launched his SaaS product to $20K/month - Devolver
http://threadling.com/drip-slow-launch/

======
sogen
Nice read :)

TL;DR:

* Used Skype with early users

* Offered a drip campaign

* Offered a personal assistant to help you get on board

